# And on a different topic........



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The weekend before last, I had the pleasure of meeting forum member scots_flyer who lives in Edinburgh, and came down with his QuickMill Veloce. Al had been struggling since getting the machine, to pull a decent shot from it. Since we both have a Mythos, it made life quite easy to dial in to the machine and start making some decent coffee.

I have ben without a lever for a couple of months, having been sidetracked by the GS3 then the Vesuvius. I have to say, I had forgotten just how simple levers are and how totally pleasurable I found the whole experience!

AL is a canny lad who was kind enough to bring me a Haggis as well! I hope he is pulling better quality shots now and thanks for reigniting the old lever flame!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Yet more proof that this is a great community


----------

